# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG - HTC Advantage X7510 (HTC Athena) Unbrick - Boot Repair supported

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Resurrection of HTC Athena is easy. Most convenient is to have USB cable connected and battery inserted.
If during connection progress bar in JTAG Manager keeps running from 0   to 100% press with stylus the reset button on the phone (reset button is   near to the JTAG pads).
Resurrector will reflash IPL and SPL areas. You can select SPL version   to be flashed in the settings window which popups before resurrection.   IPL which is flashed: “ATHENA IPL DVT 2.02 H3” version.
Current resurrector works only with HTC Athena hardware revisions which   have DiskOnChip H3 memory chip installed. If you have hardware revision   with DiskOnChip G4 memory chip used then select different resurrector. *To resurrect HTC Athena with DiskOnChip H3:*  Solder JTAG cable to HTC Athena JTAG pads;Insert battery and connect USB cable to phone and PC;Make sure HTC Athena is selected in the list of models;Click Resurrect button;Wait till software signals a successful operation completion;Disconnect USB cable, de-solder JTAG wires;
Now   phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up   normally you can flash it using known flashing methods. *To enter download mode:*  Disconnect PC cable;Insert battery;Hold   ‘Camera’ key and press ‘Power ON’ key or use stylus to press ‘Reset’   button. In few seconds you should see TriColor picture. *Additional info:*  DiskOnChip   H3′s full NAND memory chip is divided into partitions by the internal   memory controller. Thus DCC Loader creates virtual FLASH chip for each   partition – you can read/write these partitions by selecting proper ROM   index (“Access ROMi Address Space”) on the JTAG Manager’s DCC  Read/Write  page;DiskOnChip H3 has no spare zones, thus only  Main field  must be used during write operations. ECC Enable checkbox  has no meaning  here.
Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

